# Think of a wrestler...



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

This is an easy game where allyou need to do is name a wrestler who's name begins with the last letter of the previosly named wrestler???



example...

John Cen*a*...*A*ndre the Gian*t*

Only rule, no repeating names...

Wrestler beginning with 'T' go...


----------



## KING CRAVE (Apr 16, 2011)

Triple H..?


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Harley Race.


----------



## Mushu (Nov 5, 2011)

A.J.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

Eve Torres


----------



## Honcho (Apr 4, 2010)

Saeed Khan

@[email protected] wow I must watch alot of TNA :-D


----------



## margaret01 (Aug 25, 2011)

Natalya


----------



## JasmaniaTheAddict (Nov 27, 2011)

Alberto Del Rio


----------



## Benny Leo (Jan 27, 2011)

Orlando Jordan


----------



## emma6998 (Dec 5, 2011)

nikolai volkoff


----------



## Mistique (Oct 5, 2011)

Funaki


----------



## kirk_jones_the_Iv (Jul 26, 2008)

Irwin R Schyster


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

rick martel


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

little tokyo


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Osamu Kiddo


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Oficial AK47


----------



## AndyEmm (May 10, 2007)

just1988 said:


> Oficial AK47


Since I can't think of a wrestler beginning with '7' I'll go with 8-ball


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

La Parka


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

a-train


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Nikki Bella


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

Alberto Del Rio


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

^ Were already getting repeated names and it's only the first page.

Anyways, Owen Hart.


----------



## JasmaniaTheAddict (Nov 27, 2011)

Tyler Reks


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

Shawn Daivari


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Ivory.


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

Yoshi Tatsu


----------



## Wryder (Dec 4, 2011)

Umaga


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Alex Riley


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Yokozuna


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

Andy Kaufman


----------



## Mistique (Oct 5, 2011)

Nikolai Volkoff


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Fred Blassie


----------



## momentai94 (Nov 1, 2011)

Eddie Guerrero


----------



## TheLadderMatch (Jul 25, 2011)

Owen Hart


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Terry Taylor


----------



## AoM93 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ricky Steamboat


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

AoM93 said:


> Ricky Steamboat


Tommy Dreamer


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

Lots of fails already >_<

OT
Rikishi


----------



## JasmaniaTheAddict (Nov 27, 2011)

Iron Sheik


----------



## dude69 (Jun 3, 2011)

Kane


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Edge


----------



## Mistique (Oct 5, 2011)

Ezekial Jackson


----------



## tempins (Sep 11, 2007)

Nunzio


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

One Man Gang


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Glacier


----------



## wwetnashow (Aug 25, 2010)

Randy Orton


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

new jack


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Kevin Nash


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Harley race


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

Epico


----------



## Smash (Jul 12, 2011)

Otunga


----------



## tjpeg44 (Feb 2, 2011)

Ahmed Johnson


----------



## Smash (Jul 12, 2011)

Norman Smiley


----------



## thetungwakou (Aug 11, 2011)

THE YEHTAYYYY


----------



## MCote900 (Mar 28, 2004)

thetungwakou said:


> THE YEHTAYYYY


Yoshino Sato


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

OBD ( i think her name is haha)


----------



## Iunctus Nos Sto (Oct 6, 2010)

Daniel Bryan


----------



## NWO3:16 (Mar 30, 2011)

Natalya


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

NWO3:16 said:


> Natalya


Akeem


----------



## NWO3:16 (Mar 30, 2011)

Mason Ryan


----------



## theman_themoment (Sep 25, 2006)

NWO3:16 said:


> Mason Ryan


Nathan Jones


----------



## Themids (Jan 30, 2012)

Silver King


----------



## K.O (Feb 21, 2012)

The Macho King


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Greg Gange


----------



## WWEedgeLitaR101 (Dec 16, 2011)

Edge


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Evan Bourne


----------



## talkboy992 (Oct 10, 2010)

Essa Rios


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Sylvester Terkay


----------



## RKOMasterpiece91 (Jun 19, 2009)

Yokozuna.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Adrian Adonis


----------



## FlyLikeCat (Oct 28, 2011)

steve blackman


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Necro Butcher


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

Ricardo Rodriguez


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Zema Ion


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Nick Bockwinkel


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Luke Gallows


----------



## The_Bennu (Mar 12, 2012)

Super Dragon


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Josh Barnett


----------



## eflat2130 (Nov 29, 2011)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Josh Barnett




Taz


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Zack Ryder


----------



## Traily (Apr 4, 2011)

Ricardo Rodriguez


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Zach Gowen


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Natalya Neidhart


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Titus O'Neil


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Little Jimmy


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Yokozuna


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Austin Aries


----------



## ZetaLegacies (Jun 15, 2011)

Scott Hall


----------



## LINK (Dec 21, 2011)

Lex Luger


----------



## talkboy992 (Oct 10, 2010)

Rhyno


----------



## sXeHippie89 (Jul 21, 2011)

orlando jordan


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

Nikki Bella


----------



## LadderMatchLover (Jan 3, 2012)

Arn Anderson


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

New Jack


----------



## LadderMatchLover (Jan 3, 2012)

Kizarny


----------



## Super Delfin (Jan 9, 2006)

York Foundation


----------



## Erza Knightwalker (May 31, 2011)

Natalya


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Ax


----------



## PUNK'ed (Mar 29, 2012)

X-Pac


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Camacho


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Konnan


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Naomi


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

Isis The Amazon


----------



## ThatWeirdGuy (Feb 21, 2011)

Nathan Jones


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Shark Boy


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Yokozuna


----------



## Leeroy! (Feb 5, 2005)

Al Snow


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Weedman


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

Nacho Berrera


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Angelico


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Orlando Jordan


----------



## tready93 (Jun 10, 2012)

New Jack


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Kirby Mack


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Kerwin White


----------



## Sykova (Sep 29, 2007)

Eddie Edwards


----------



## Deck The Halls With Funes Mori (May 13, 2012)

Sting.

Probably been done but I'm not looking through 12 pages to see.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Gorila Monsoon


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Nailz


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

Zack Ryder.


----------



## predator60 (Mar 15, 2011)

Rey Mysterio


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

One man gang


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Goon


----------



## WHAT DA HELL (Nov 10, 2011)

Natalya


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Abyss


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Sami Callihan


----------



## James Curran (Jan 19, 2011)

TomasThunder619 said:


> Sami Callihan


Nicky.

(Spirit squad)


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

Yellow Dog


----------



## FuzzyBrows (Jun 13, 2012)

Godfather lol


----------



## BULLY (Apr 20, 2012)

Road Dogg


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Glacier


----------



## NoPainNoGain (Jun 23, 2012)

Rhett Titus


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

Scotty 2 Hotty


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Yolanka


----------



## NoPainNoGain (Jun 23, 2012)

Alberto Del Rio


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

Ox Baker


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Raven


----------



## NoPainNoGain (Jun 23, 2012)

Necro Butcher


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Rey Misterio Sr.


----------



## NoPainNoGain (Jun 23, 2012)

Rey Mysterio Jr


----------



## NoPainNoGain (Jun 23, 2012)

Rey Mysterio Jr


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Rocky Johnson


----------



## Isotopes (Jul 13, 2006)

Not going through whole thread to look for whether or not my input has already been said

***** Hogan


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Necro Butcher


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Someone just said it 6 posts ago.

Anyway, Ricky Steamboat.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Trent Barreta


----------



## Charless. (Jan 7, 2012)

Action Mann (indy guy)


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

N8 Mattson


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Kharma


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)

A.J


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Jinder Mahal


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Leaping Lanny Poffo


----------



## Lindsay5449 (Jul 8, 2012)

Paul London


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Lindsay5449 said:


> Paul London


:stupid:


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

O.D.B


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

Brie Bella


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Ares


----------



## Sion316 (Jul 29, 2010)

sable


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

Edge


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Eve


----------



## deadman18 (Apr 2, 2012)

Ricky ortiz


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

zack ryder


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

ravishing rick rude


----------



## erockstar_ (Jul 15, 2012)

kaz hayashi


----------



## xXJerichoBITWXx (Jun 28, 2012)

Irwin R. Schyster


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

R-Truth


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Hector Guerrero


----------



## Sam Weston (Jul 9, 2012)

One Man Gang


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Rosa Mendes


----------



## ZetaLegacies (Jun 15, 2011)

Steve Austin


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Nick Nemeth

Sent from my ADR6350 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)

Kane


----------



## xXJerichoBITWXx (Jun 28, 2012)

WWE Attitude said:


> Kane


Edge


----------



## aj epic (Apr 18, 2011)

xXJerichoBITWXx said:


> Edge


evan bourne


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Eric Escobar


Sent from my iPod touch using VS Free


----------



## TheNarrator23 (Feb 16, 2011)

Rey Mysterio


----------



## WEBSTER-WHYTE (Apr 30, 2012)

Ox Baker


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Rick Steiner


----------



## TheV1 (Jul 27, 2012)

Robert Roode


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Eli Cottonwood


----------



## D17 (Sep 28, 2010)

Dangerous Danny Davis


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Sam Shaw


----------



## Guerrilla Press Slam (Jul 19, 2012)

Waylon Mercy


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Yeti


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

Incognito


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Olav Orlav


----------



## AdamG (Jul 29, 2012)

Viscera


----------



## kevin7ee (May 7, 2006)

Akira Hokuto


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

orlando jordon


----------



## Stormbringer (May 3, 2008)

Nick Mondo


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Okada


----------



## kevin7ee (May 7, 2006)

Alex Porteau


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

Ulf Herman


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Nattie Neidhart


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Tyson Kidd


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Dan Barone


----------



## kevin7ee (May 7, 2006)

Esa Rios


----------



## TexasTornado (Oct 12, 2011)

Super Calo


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Owen Hart


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Trevor Murdoch


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Hector Guerrero


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Orlando Jordan


----------



## Cally033 (Aug 7, 2012)

natalya


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

Armed Johnson


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

Norman the Lunatic


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

Christian


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

Norman Smiley


----------



## Batistwo (May 4, 2011)

Yoshi Tatsu.

Yummy yummy yahoo!


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Ultimo Dragon


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

nunzio


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Oliver John


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

Nick Bockwinkle


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Evad Sullivan*


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Nick Nemeth


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Hillbilly Jim


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Max Moon.

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Nathan Jones


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

Samoa Joe


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Eli Cottonwood


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

D'Angelo Dinero


----------



## 11rob2k (Jun 22, 2012)

One Man Gang


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Gregory Helms


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Steven Richards


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Savio Vega


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

Arn Anderson


----------



## Batistwo (May 4, 2011)

Nick Rogers


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Salvador Guerrero Quesada


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Animal

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Lance Cade


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Epico*


----------



## Ruth (Apr 18, 2010)

Olag Prudius


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Sick Nick Mondo


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

One Man Gang


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*Gangrel*


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

lex luger


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Rob Van Dam


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Mike Knox :troll

Sent from my ADR6350


----------



## ForestCrush (Aug 18, 2012)

Xavier Woods


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Sandman


----------



## ForestCrush (Aug 18, 2012)

Necro Butcher


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Rhyno (or Rhino)


----------



## ForestCrush (Aug 18, 2012)

Ox Baker


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Rob Terry


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Yokozuna


----------



## Jumbo (Apr 9, 2009)

Akira Hokuto


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Ocean Neal


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Lenny Lane


----------



## JT Martin (Mar 18, 2012)

Eddie Guerrero


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Ophidian


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

nidia


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Amazing Red


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Dave Taylor


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Rayo de Jalisco


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Owen Hart


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Terra Ryzing (lol)


----------



## ForestCrush (Aug 18, 2012)

Gory Guerrero


----------



## jaymaster (Oct 6, 2012)

ODB


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Bad News Allen


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Nunzio


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

One Man Gang


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Goldust


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Travis (UK Indy Wrestler).


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Sexy Star


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Razor Ramon


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Norman Smiley


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

*Yoshi Tatsu*


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Ultimo Dragon


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Nikolai Volkoff


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Fuerza Guerrera


----------



## JaredStyles96 (Aug 16, 2012)

Adam Cole.


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Echelon


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Nick Bockwinkel


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Lance Cade


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Eddie Edwards


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Sam Steamboat


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Trent Acid


----------



## blur (Sep 6, 2012)

Damien Sandow


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Wataru Inoue


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

El Zorro


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Ole Anderson


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

***** Casas


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Sabu


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Ultramantis Black


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

King Kong Bundy


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Yuji Nagata


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Adam Bomb


----------



## NoyK (Jul 25, 2011)

*Bobby Lashley*


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Youth Suicide


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Epiphany


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Yoshi Tatsu


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

ultimo Dragon


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

***** Navarro


----------



## Lm2 (Feb 18, 2008)

Orlando Jordan


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Nick Bockwinkel


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Lita


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Arn Anderson


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Nailz


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Zema Ion


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Nick Dinsmore


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Evan Karagias


----------



## BrosOfDestruction (Feb 1, 2012)

Sable


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Evan Markopolous


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Simon Dean


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Natalya


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Armando Alejandro Estrada


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Adam Flash


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Henry Godwinn


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Nikita Koloff


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Farooq

(sorry, next guy)


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Why would you do that?


Quiet Storm


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Mean Mark Callous


----------



## Deeds (Nov 7, 2011)

Shuji Kondo


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

ODB


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Bill DeMott


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)

The Undertaker


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Razor Ramon


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Fabulous Moolah


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Hallowicked


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Danny Doring


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Greg 'The Hammer' Valentine


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Eddie Gilbert


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Tokyo Magnum


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Maven


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Nick Gage


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Edge


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Extreme Tiger


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Rip Rogers


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Syxx


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

X Pac


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Ciclope


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Ether said:


> X Pac


Lol same person.


El Santo


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Ozz


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Zip


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Petey Williams


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Stan Lane


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Erik Watts


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Scott "Jagged" Parker.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Reckless Youth


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Hallowicked.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Damien Demento


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Orlando Jordan


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Naomichi Marufuji


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Icarus


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Steve Corino


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Ophidian (Gonna see how long I can keep on naming Chikara wrestlers only.)


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Norman Smiley


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Yoshiaki Yago


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Outback Jack


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Kana


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Arik Cannon


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Nicho el Millionario


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

One Man Gang.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Gangrel


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Lince Dorado.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Outback Jack


----------



## Skairipa Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Kevin Steen


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Nikolai Volkoff


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Funaki


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Issac Yankem


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Mankind


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Doug Gilbert


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

The Rock


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Kerry Von Erich


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Haku


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Umaga


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Arn Anderson


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Nigel McGuinness


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Shawn Michaels


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Salvator Sincere


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Eugene


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Evan Bourne


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Edge


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Eugene


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Eddie Edwards


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Stone Cold


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Huh?



Doug Williams


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Steve Blackman


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Niles Young


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Gangrel


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Lobo


----------



## BigWillie54 (Feb 1, 2011)

Orlando Jordan

Sent from my MB612 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Necro Butcher


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Razor Ramon


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Nobutaka Moribe


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

El Dandy


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Yoshi Tatsu


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Universo dos mil


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Lex Luger


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Ray Stevens


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Stan Stasiak


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Kid Kash


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Harley Race


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

El Gigante


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Evan Karagias


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Steven Regal


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Lance Cade


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Eric Young


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Greg Gagne


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

EZ Money


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Yokozuna


----------



## Bestia 666 (Aug 31, 2012)

Ayumi Kurihara.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

A-Train


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Nathan Jones


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Super Crazy


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Yoshi Tatsu


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

Umaga


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Aero Star


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Rob Eckos


----------



## JaredStyles96 (Aug 16, 2012)

Stevie Richards.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Sgt. Slaughter


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Rey Mysterio


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Oriental


----------



## Dunk20 (Jul 3, 2012)

Portuguese Princess


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Stan Hansen


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

New Jack


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

King Curtis Iaukea


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Axl Rotten


----------



## nevereveragainu (Nov 22, 2011)

Nigel McGuiness


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Suwama


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Austin Aries


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Spike Dudley


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Yoshihiro Takayama


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Adam Bomb


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Bob Backlund


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Dory Funk Jr.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Rick Steiner


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Rob Conway


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

YAMATO


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Owen Hart


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Teddy Hart


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Tommy Dreamer


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Ron Bass


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Super Crazy


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Yoshihiro Tajiri


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Iron Sheik


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Killer Khan


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Nikolai Volkoff


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Faby Apache


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Edge


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Eddie Guerrero


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

ODB


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Barry Darsow


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

William Regal


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Lodi


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Ivory


----------



## Xiphias (Dec 20, 2006)

Yoshi Tatsu


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Uganda


----------



## wwf>wwepg (Oct 22, 2012)

Ahmed Johnson


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Nate Webb


----------



## wwf>wwepg (Oct 22, 2012)

Bonesaw (from spiderman)


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Whipper Billy Watson


----------



## wwf>wwepg (Oct 22, 2012)

New Jack


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Katsuhiko Nakajima


----------



## wwf>wwepg (Oct 22, 2012)

Animal


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

La Parka


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

AJ Lee


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Elix Skipper


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Rick Martel


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Leif Cassidy


----------



## wwf>wwepg (Oct 22, 2012)

Yokozuna


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Aldo Montoya


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Abismo *****


----------



## wwf>wwepg (Oct 22, 2012)

Owen hart


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Thunderbolt Patterson


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Nick Mondo


----------



## wwf>wwepg (Oct 22, 2012)

Outlaws


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Who are Outlaws? 



Scott Putski


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Iron shiek


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Kenny King


----------



## wwf>wwepg (Oct 22, 2012)

Gorilla Monsoon


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

New Jack


----------



## wwf>wwepg (Oct 22, 2012)

K-Kwick


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Yokozuna


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Akeem the African Dream


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Mark Mero


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

Owen Hart


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Terry Funk


----------



## wwf>wwepg (Oct 22, 2012)

Killer Kowalski


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Ivory


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

Yoshi Tatsu


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Ultraman


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Ninja Go.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Octagon


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Nate Webb.

why do I keep getting "N"'s?


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

Barry Horowitz


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Zack Ryder 

WooWooWooYouKnowIt


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Rene Goulet


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Terry Funk.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Kevin Von Erich


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Helios


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Shocker


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Rad Radford.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

deviAnt


----------



## wwf>wwepg (Oct 22, 2012)

Tiger Ali Singh


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Hack Meyers


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Shane Hollister.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Robert Roode


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

El Hijo Del Ice Cream.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

That can't seriously be a wrestler's name? :argh:

EDIT ~ And it is. Wow.

Matt Hardy


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> That can't seriously be a wrestler's name? :argh:
> 
> EDIT ~ And it is. Wow.
> 
> Matt Hardy


That's Chikara, man. It's a force.

Yellow Dog.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Figures that promotion would come up with something that stupid.

Great Khali


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Irwin R. Schyster


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Don't pass judgment unless you've given it a chance, mang. I know indie wrestling isn't your bag though. That's too bad.

Incognito.

EDIT ~ Rorschach


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Hugh Morrus


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hailsabin said:


> Don't pass judgment unless you've given it a chance, mang. I know indie wrestling isn't your bag though. That's too bad.
> 
> Incognito.
> 
> EDIT ~ Rorschach


I'm passing judgment because I know the type of fucking foolishness that goes on in that promotion. It's pure ridiculousness. The "grenade", people dressing up like ants, etc. Please.

Stone Cold Steve Austin


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Your next World Heavyweight Champion: NICKY!


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Yoshi Tatsu


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Yoshi has been used a whole bunch of times now. 

Ultimo Guerrero


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Otto Schwanz (sorry for whoever's next)


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Zandig


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Gary Albright


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

Trent Baretta


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Adrian Adonis


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Squat Teamer #1

Good luck...


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

One Man Gang?


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Gorilla Monsoon 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

Nailz


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Z-Gangsta.


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

Adam Bomb


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Bobby Eaton.


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

Nikolai Volkoff


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Firebreaker Chip


----------



## Attitude3:16 (Sep 30, 2012)

Paul wight


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

Tensai


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

Isaac Yankem


----------



## Black (Jan 20, 2012)

Mark Henry


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

Yoshihiro Tajiri


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Irving R. Schyster


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

Ravishing Rick Rude


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

Eddie Gilbert


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

Tugboat


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Trent Acid


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

Dean Douglas


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Scott D'Amore


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

Earthquake


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Ernie Ladd


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

Duke 'the dumpster' Droese


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Edouard Carpentier


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

Ron Simmons


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Scotty Riggs


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

Smash


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Headhunter B


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Brian Pillman


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

New Jack


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Ken Shamrock


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

Kevin Kelly


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Yoshiaki Fujiwara


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

Adrian Street


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Tom Prichard


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

Damien Demento


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Oz


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Zoltan


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

Norman Smiley


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Yokozuna


----------



## Whap Me Jungles (Jun 10, 2012)

A-Train


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Naruki Doi


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

I.R.S


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

Sakamoto


----------



## Joshi (Mar 15, 2011)

Osamu Nishimura


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

Ahmed Johnson


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Natalya


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Abdullah The Butcher


----------



## JaredStyles96 (Aug 16, 2012)

Rico.


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

One Man Gang


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Gary Wolfe


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

Stan Stansky


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Yoshi Tatsu 

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Umaga


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

Adrian Adonis


----------



## JaredStyles96 (Aug 16, 2012)

Sara Del Ray


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Y2J


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Johnny Nitro


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Osiris


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

Stan Stasiak


----------



## CruzControl (Feb 26, 2012)

Kevin Steen

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

Nick Bockwinkel


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Lord Littlebrook


----------



## Old_Skool (Aug 2, 2007)

King Kong Bundy


----------



## RDylanM01 (Nov 10, 2012)

Yoshi Tatsu


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Umaga.


----------



## JaredStyles96 (Aug 16, 2012)

Alex Riley.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Yokozuna


----------

